# Found an injured pigeon



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, I found an injured rock dove a couple of hours ago and wanted to register for advice from more experienced people. I don't know what happened to the pigeon, but my guess is that it got attacked by another animal but managed to escape. 

I have already looked around for local vets and other resources, but it's late and nothing will be open until tomorrow. So I want to do what I can on my own for tonight.

It was found on the ground in a store awning, taking shelter from the weather. I just had to try to help since I really don't think it could survive the night outdoors. It's bitterly cold and the pigeon can't fly, if the cold didn't kill it, it would be easy dinner for the first feral cat to walk by.

This pigeon appears to have an injured wing or maybe both wings? Some of its feathers look "mussed up." One flight feather is loose and coming out on the left side, and a small area of body feathers near the shoulder appears missing. The right wing is being held higher than the left wing.

The pigeon is fluffed up and shivering slightly. There is no visible blood or other immediate sign of injury. The pigeon is able to walk and can spread and flap its wings, but it can't fly. It seems alert and is able to respond to my presence by moving away from me. 

Right now the pigeon is in a cardboard box lined with towels in the spare room. I microwaved some rice in a sock, wrapped that in another towel, and put it in the box with the pigeon. I also gave it a lump of suet with millet, and a shallow dish of water. I can't tell if it's had anything to eat or drink--is there anything I can do to make sure it understands it has food and water? 

I'm afraid of hurting or scaring it and making things worse, so I've been trying not to touch it, and just leave it alone in the dark room as much as possible. But I could take some pictures if people think it would help.

So what else should I do? I read about the salt+sugar water solution, should I give it that instead of plain water? I don't know how to tell if a pigeon is dehydrated.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You already took well care of him by warming him up. Well done. Fluffed up is because the pigeon it's sick, I will post the link for the first aid instructions. Yes. hydrate him first before feeding with warm water an a pinch of salt and sugar. If it doesn't drink (get the bowl with water and raise it to his beak, do not cover the nostril so it doesn't aspirate water) use an eye dropper. I usually drip it on the side of their beak:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html
It's good news that he can flap.While flapping is any wing lower than the other. The best is to make a donut towel and put him in the middle. Whatever attacked him, it will be good to get him on antibiotics like Amoxicillin or Baytril. Do not give any medicine unless you know how much to give.
Wash his wound with saline water. If not boil water and put some coarse salt and bit of baking soda, let it cool and wipe his wounds. Apply antibiotic ointment on the wounds. The easy way i do it, is the wrap the pigeon in a towel, on your lap, make sure his head is covered ( that way he will not struggle).

You said there's no blood. Injures could be old and dried up and the fact that he cannot fly, but he can flap, is that he is having infection or was already sick( the reason he got caught) 

If it doesn't eat hand feed him defrosted peas.
Let us know any concerns.
And yes, some pictures would be best. Go advance below the box you write, then attachments and upload the pic from your computer.

Thank you for rescuing this pigeon.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

OK, the lighting is poor, but I hope these photos are helpful. You can see the side with the pigeon's lowered wing and a place where some body feathers are missing. I was able to examine that area and the pigeon's skin looks unbroken. I didn't notice a wound in that spot (but of course, there could still be one I didn't find).

You can also see that the pigeon passed some waste. It has kind of a yellow-greenish color. That seems to agree with your guess that it's ill.

I made some of the sugar/salt water. The pigeon let me dip the end of its beak into the dish, but I wasn't able to coax it to drink. Hopefully at least it understands that the water is there for it. I'll check again later and see if maybe it will drink on its own. I'll try the vegetable idea too.


----------



## Dietmar (Jan 27, 2013)

a close up pic of the droppings can be helpfull.
Wing might be broken. If it is, then it needs to be fixated in place so it heals correctly.
If he doesn't eat by himself, he must be forcefed by hand-to-beak or by a needless syringe. Pigeon needs 2 full big tablespoons of seed/grain a day.
If it is a liquid food/porridge/puree/mix, than he needs 60-80 ml of it a day (intake 3 times a day).

Antibiotics must be used only if there is a bacterial infection, a specific desease that requires it or a bird was bit or scratched by a cat.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the best I can do tonight for a photo of the droppings. 

It may come to force-feeding; the pigeon doesn't seem to want to eat or drink anything on its own. But how would I do that without a syringe? And any recommendations for what to feed, other than peas?

Pet pigeons eat corn, right? I don't have any corn... but I have rice, bread, some different vegetables, and cat food, if any of that would help.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Please handfeed him as per instructions:
Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

_*You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to.
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.
*_
The wing doesn't look broken, just messed up feathers. It could be swollen and that could be the reason it looks lower. You said it flaps. While flapping one wing looks lower than the other? This is a good way to tell if it was broken and it healed uneven at the joints. A pigeon with a fresh broken wing most likely will not flap.

Are you taking him at the vet? A poop test should be done.

Do not use the syringe if you had never used before. You can kill the pigeon by pouring the liquid on the wrong way , on the airways. Best is to hand feed him defrosted peas as mentioned above. Please do it if you didn't see him eating.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Cat food is good if you don't have anything else. But put it in the water until it moistens and its soft enough also hard enough not to break apart and feed him just as you would feed defrosted peas. 
Please buy some pigeon seeds


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The poop has lot of white urates. It needs to eat.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Dima, thank you for the feeding instructions. I don't have a syringe so I will have to feed by hand. After I post this I'll try the hand feeding.

I didn't notice whether the lowered wing stayed low when the pigeon flapped. All I can state for certain is that it was able to move both wings.

I would like to take the pigeon to a vet if possible. There are two vet clinics in my area. One will be open tomorrow, the other does not do business on weekends. In the morning I will call the first clinic to see if they will look at a wild pigeon, and whether I can afford to go there. I'm unemployed and can't afford to spend very much money, but I want to help if I can.


----------



## Dietmar (Jan 27, 2013)

Corn is accetable. Pigeons eat grains and seed.

cat food is not good.

Vets can be usefull for checking wings to see if they are broken and fixating them in right position. But pigeons are not their specialty, so any of their advice and prescriptions should be verified on a forum.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish you the best with your new friend.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Cat food is high in calories. I handfed my rescue which was throwing up anything else and it was starving. If you have any* Purina Kibble*, that's the best. I wouldn't recommend the ones with fish and other meats.

When you go at the vet you can say that it's your pet if you have problems.

Please buy some pigeon & dove seeds. They are cheap and it will last for a very long time. Pigeons eat on average 2 spoon of seeds a day.

It kind of you to care for him until it will get better.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, the pigeon really didn't want to eat. It rejected as much food as possible but I got it to swallow a tiny bit. I found some canned corn and tried a little of that, as well as peas, some of the suet and millet, and a little wet cat food. It ate very little... maybe 3 kernels of corn, but surely better than nothing at all. I will look for real pigeon food tomorrow.

The pigeon seemed alert while I fed it, and I think the food did give it some energy. At first it just sat in my lap and shook food out of its beak. But after some time it began bobbing its head and looking at things around the room, as though it was interested in its surroundings. It walked around in my lap and tried to fly once. 

It passed more droppings: this time almost entirely green, with not much white. I don't know if that's a good or bad sign.

It didn't bite or peck me! I thought for sure I would get pecked but it didn't try to hurt me at all. I barely even had to hold it still while feeding it. Is that normal behavior for a wild bird?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If it was me I would be gently forceful and make it eat atleast another 10. 3 is not enough IMO to get it through the night if already hungry.

I think there are some vids on youtube on handfeeding.??


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

IMHO he/she doesn't look in distress. I would just let him be in the enclosure and rest. Remember, the room has to be very warm, talking 70-75 degrees F, because it's important that he/she not have to divert much energy to keeping warm. This will help a great deal. Also, it need not be pitch black in there.

Try to find an avian vet in the AM, Also, be sure to ask whether they treat Feral Pigeons. If you get any strangeness in their reply....do not take him/her there. Some vets don't treat Ferals. Some will instruct you to bring him to a wildlife rehab center, which likely is a fatal suggestion as most wildlife facilities just kill the Pigeons they receive.

Impossible to say if the wing is broken or fractured or just a painful soft tissue injury. You know, it looks a bit like a bb gun shot wound from the top, also. Could be. If you have the time, examine the underside of the wing and see if there are any punctures or holes.

Hopefully, a vet can find the wing problem and splint if/as required, as well as provide meds. An antibiotic will need to be started very quickly, in the next 24 hrs. certainly. 

IF it was an animal attack, birds succumb very quickly to infection and even the smallest of scratches can cause infection.

So if you cannot get to a vet by 5 PM Saturday, can you at least get hold of some human or pet grade antibiotics ? Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Augmentin, Ceclor, Cipro/Baytril, Enroflaxin, Cephalexin....anything like that. Perhaps from a friend or neighbor of other family member...

BTW, good job so far ! Thanks for caring !


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

I got another couple of peas into it before bed, but at this point I'm worried about doing more harm than good. The pigeon really doesn't appear to want to eat. I'm trying to be as gentle as possible, but most of the time it shakes out the food, or just sits with the food in the back of its mouth, refusing to swallow. Even though I'm giving it the smallest pieces I can manage. 

I'm not comfortable with the idea of cramming food down its throat. I think it would choke if I tried that. So if the bird just won't swallow when the food is right there in its beak, I feel that's the best I can do for the time being.

I left it a pile of peas and some water for the night, but I think I'm just going to let it rest and hope it's OK in the morning. I can't stay awake much longer anyway, it's very late for me.

Edit--Jaye, thanks for your advice on the proper temperature. My cat normally sleeps with me, but tonight I think I'll bring the pigeon box into my bedroom and shut the kitty out. The rest of the apartment has to be kept cold but I have a heater in my bedroom that I use at night.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

The pigeon survived the night and is still alert this morning. It has been moving around in its box and passed more droppings. It flipped over its food dish and the level of the water dish seems lower. I hope that means it ate and drank a bit on its own! I still haven't observed it eating though.

I was not able to find a dove-specific bird seed mix at the store in town. However... let me know if this was a bad idea, but I got a package of mixed soup beans and grains that seemed like it would be safe. The soup mix contains barley, split yellow and green peas, lentils and whole wheat pasta (no added flavors or seasonings). I gave the pigeon a teaspoon of that and a teaspoon of plain corn kernels.

I'm waiting to hear back from the vet clinic about whether they will see a wild pigeon. 

I would also love any tips on cleaning pigeon poop off my towels.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

OK, so the avian vet at the local clinic can't see the pigeon until Monday. The vet clinic offered to take the pigeon and try to rehabilitate it if I bring it in on Monday, but also said that if the pigeon has a broken wing or a "severe illness," that's not considered curable so it will be euthanized.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope the pigeon does not have a broken wing. Do not let them euthanize him. Any pigeon disease is curable if the vet knows what to do. Where are u located? Here a list of directory with vets:

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm

Wash the towel and put a new one, then on top if it put a few layers paper towels and when you clean just remove the paper towels.

The best to know if he eats is to put a few seeds from peas, lentils, barley and count them.
If it doesn't eat, you hand feed him, but open the beak and push the peas as far as possible in the back of his beak.The seed will not go the wrong way.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNuizpICFoM (wrap him in the towel , just leave the head out of the towel ; it's easy)

Can you please look in his mouth. Open his beak and look inside with a flashlight. Do feel any bad smell or see cheesy like lumps?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Flauros said:


> OK, so the avian vet at the local clinic can't see the pigeon until Monday. The vet clinic offered to take the pigeon and try to rehabilitate it if I bring it in on Monday, but also said that if the pigeon has a broken wing or a "severe illness," that's not considered curable so it will be euthanized.


I would not turn the bird over to the vet, most likely he would be euthanized. If he's flapping his wings, chances are, their not broken. If he has missing feathers, he was probably grabbed by a predator. He needs to be started on antibiotics ASAP, which can't wait until Monday. You have a very small window before infection sets in, which will kill him.
As Jaye suggested.......Do you (or any friends/family members) have any antibiotics hanging around? See what you can come up with and let us know if and what you can find......we can figure out the dose. Any left over pet or human antibiotics.
Thank you for caring about this poor guy 
Where are you located? Maybe we have a member nearby that can help you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree. The vet was at least honest and forthcoming, but I would not leave the Pigeon with them; any pigeon with an injured wing is something almost any rehabber wouldn't bother with. The question then becomes, would they see him/her if you brought him in and didn't leave him there, but took him/her home after the appt to care for yourself ?

He doesn't sound like he's in real bad shape. The food mix is...eh....OK, maybe he will eat some. Keep in mind this is a Feral, so perhaps just buying some very seedy whole-grain bread and tearing up some small pieces will be something he is more familiar with, since he probably ate discarded food while in the Feral world.

Freebird is correct...meds are needed now, before Monday methinks. Try to find some and let us know if you come up w/ anything, and (as she said) your location.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

The only medication around the house that I can think of is some Nolvasan medicated gauze left over from when my cat had a skin irritation. Nolvasan is apparently a chlorhexidine solution indicated for dogs, cats and horses. It's from early November. 

I don't like the idea of medicating randomly but if this sounds useful, I could try as a last-ditch effort. I mean, if it's that or the pigeon dying, might as well? 

I'm not comfortable being too specific about my location on a public forum. I live in Massachusetts. Dima, I checked out the vet list you posted, but nothing near me. 

Anyway, the pigeon continues to be active. It's moving around in its box. I tried to check its mouth with a flashlight, but this time it got very upset when I tried to open its beak. It thrashed around and bit and pecked my hands vigorously until I gave up. No harm done, it didn't have enough force to hurt me. And I think it's a positive sign that it had enough energy to resist today, unlike last night.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

We have some PIGEON TALK MEMBERS in Massachusetts. I hope someone may see the post and want to send some antibiotics.

The medication we suggested it's not randomly. We have Bird rehabbers on this site and most of us know what's the medication in cases like injuries. Right now i , myself have an injured pigeon with three claws like scratches and it's on Amoxicillin; also Baytril it's a good choice.
Did you try to wash him in the area where the wings looks messy. While soaking him there, if you pay close attention, you will see if there's any scratches or punctures. Bacteria from claws which injured him quickly go through the blood stream.

Once you find any of Jaye's medication and myself suggested, please come back to tell you how to dose it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nolvasan would be great for cleaning any wounds. Its used as a surgical scrub and will kill bacteria, but he should be on an oral antibiotic.
I am in Southern Maine near the Kittery Outlets. We have alot of members in Mass. Altgirl35 is a rehabber in Gloucester. I will send her a PM to read this thread.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I just sent Algirl a message, she's online, hopefully she gets it soon.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can you bring him to me? I'm in Gloucester and I'm a state and federally permitted wildlife Rehabilitator and I live piji's
Call me 
978-325-2501
www.CAWildBirdRescue.org


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

*LOVE not live


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

The sooner we get the wing wrapped the better his chances of a full recovery 
Monday will be too late, bones will have started calcifying wrong


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

If he was attacked he MUST get antibiotics 
We have to assume cat if it wasnt witnessed


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just talked to her, she's way on the other side of the state by the ny, vt border


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Try calling these rehabbers see if they know of anyone
http://www.mass.gov/dfwele/dfw/wildlife/rehab/wildlife_rehab_wd.htm
Will see what I can find in vt and ny


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Chatted with Altgirl35. I'm not going to be able to bring the pigeon over to her, we're on opposite ends of the state. But if anyone knows someone willing to help in the Berkshire County, MA area then maybe we can work something out. 

If nothing else turns up, then I'm going to have to wait until Monday and call the other vet office in town (the one that's closed on weekends). They may be able to offer another solution.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.vtfishandwildlife.com/li...Rehabilitator_Locator_Map_and_Public_list.pdf


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.nyswrc.org/rehabbers.html#essex


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you can go to Walgreens and get paper tape
You can tape his bad wing to his body just to immobilize it
Doesn't need to be super tight
Go under good wing and tap high up on chest all the way around


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't feed the bird the dried bean and pea soup mix. *Beans are toxic to pigeons. *You would be better off with a wild bird seed mix, to which you have added split peas and lentils that you get from a market. If you can get some safflower seed to add a bit, that would be great. But the beans in the soup mix can be toxic to your bird.

If you hand feed defrosted peas, you do need to push them to the back of his throat, way to the back of his tongue. You won't hurt him. When you close his beak, he will swallow it. If he throws it out, then you didn't push it back far enough. A pea isn't going to go down his wind pipe.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> If he was attacked he MUST get antibiotics
> We have to assume cat if it wasnt witnessed


Predator. Cat, hawk, dog, yes we should assume something like that.

In answer to your question, Flauros.....yes...the Pigeon could very well die in a day or two w/o oral antibiotics...regardless of how comfy a setup you provide for him/her.

As noted earlier on this thread...avians cannot 'bounce back' or 'fight off' infection the way mammals do. A bird's circulatory system is quite small and finite...even a scratch or saliva absorbed thru the skin is enough to start an infection. 
Once it begins, there is only a window of opportunity of 48-72 hours to start meds; after this, the bacteria has overwhelmed the bird and even with meds then, it is usually too late.

As I suggested...call every animal lover or family member or pet lover you may know, and ask them if they have any of these antibiotics.

It is not willy-nilly that we are suggesting this.

Also, remember...whatever facility you may call regarding a vet or rehabber....damaged wing Pigeons are not creatures most rehabbers bother with, because they are usually considered right off the bat to un-rehab-able back to 100% function, and therefore are killed before even being treated.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

The pigeon is hanging in there. I'm hoping to get a call back from a local wildlife rehabber by tonight or tomorrow! I left some people messages on voicemail.

I'm honestly terrible at the force feeding. The youtube video was helpful but I'm not fast enough or experienced enough to do this without a second person to help manage the bird. I worked with the pigeon for almost two hours and managed to feed it like, one and a half peas? I'm really trying my best, I know it must be starving, but I'm way out of my depth here. 

On the bright side... I checked on it a while after that attempted feeding session. It drank a lot of the sugar/salt water solution, and it ate one of the dried peas and I think part of a piece of corn by itself. I hope this is a sign it will start feeding itself again. Goodness knows I'm trying to help the poor thing but I just have no experience with any of this.

So the pigeon currently has access to: dried peas, thawed peas, canned corn, dry corn kernels, barley, bread, suet, and generic birdseed (mostly millet). Jay3, thanks for telling me about beans! I picked them out.

Re. antibiotics, I don't have any family in the area. I've called some local friends just in case, but none of them are pet owners... When my roommate comes home from work today I'll ask her if she has anything. I DO understand the concern, I really do.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

May be you misunderstood, human antibiotics are OK. No need for your friends to have animals in order to have anibiotics.

I am glad it's eating, but you should be more assertive and brave. You are not there to harm him, but to help him. Handfeeding must be Done, one dry pea it's not enough.

Can you describe how are you are trying to handfeed him. Something is not right. 2 hr and just one pea?


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Dima, I don't have antibiotics of ANY kind in the apartment. I don't even buy antibacterial soap. That's just not the kind of thing I keep around the house unless I'm sick enough to need my own prescription for something.

I've asked local friends, but none of them have anything to offer me, human or veterinary. One guy has some over-the-counter topical antibiotic gel, the kind for small cuts. Someone else will ask his parents who have dogs tomorrow if they can give me anything. Those are the only offers I've had. 

Is there an over-the-counter medication I can buy at a drug store that would help? 

I've been feeding the pigeon by: 
- wrapping it up in a towel
- gently pressing the base of the beak together on both sides to open the bill, while trying to keep the head still
- inserting a piece of corn or pea into the open bill
- trying to slide the food into the back of the throat, in a front to back movement

The pigeon reacts by fiercely trying to maul my hand, and by flapping and flailing around violently inside the towel. When I try to open its bill it thrashes its head and rapidly vibrates its bill to throw the food out/shake off my grip. 

I would need at least 3 or 4 hands to hold it, open the beak, manage the food, and also keep it from throwing itself off my lap. Even inside a towel with just the head sticking out, it fights to get loose. I have no idea if it realizes I'm giving it food. It's probably terrified.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Do not worry, you're doing right. He is moving his head ( your hands look like claws to him, it's normal to a pigeon to feel threatened) in order to stop that with index and thumb you keep and press at the base of the beak, and the rest of the fingers you hold his neck against the palm. Some pigeons do not open their beak when you press the side of the beak, so hold his beak from the sides as i described and with the other hand open the beak from the tip, once it's opened, clamp it with your thumb and index for the beak stay still and open and make sure the other fingers to use them to stop him twisting his head.Then grab a pea and pop it far in the back of his beak; you may need to stretch his neck, by pulling up the beak in order for the pea not to fall. The reason the pea falls is that you let go his beak too quickly and probably because he twists it.

You described very well how you do it. It's correct, you need more practice. Roll the towel well around him a few times, not too loose, as it may get hurt his wings while struggling.When he twists inside the towel just put your hand on top of his body.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wrap him tight in the towel, tuck him up against your belly, can lean a little on him to sorta pin him with your belly 
If your right handed like me have his head facing your right hand and tail facing your left hand
I sorta go over the top with my left hand work his beak open and get one of my left hand fingers in the way so he can't close his mouth
With my right hand I put a pea in his near the back a let go
He should swallow it, don't need to shove it down


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You can entice him to eat seeds by himself by tapping your finger in the bowl with seeds. Keep doing that and he should get interested to eat. If the pigeon its sick it will not eat. Seeds and water should be available all the time. Make sure there's light so he can see the seeds. Pigeons do not see in semi-dark room/cage.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice about opening the beak at the tip and holding it open at the base! That worked so much better! This time I got a tablespoon of corn and a teaspoon of peas into the pigeon. Plus a little of the dry barley and millet. I also saw that the pigeon are more peas on its own when I went in to check the food dish.

I'm really sorry I don't have news yet about antibiotics.

Oh yeah, almost forgot this... I looked for the white growths/discharge inside the pigeon's mouth. I didn't see anything like that. The inside is pink with a purple/blue tongue.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Great news You did it.
Make sure that you hand feed him from now on only when the crop is empty.

GOOD JOB


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

I just thought of this... There is a hardware store in town that sells some farm supplies. I might be able to find poultry or livestock antibiotics there.


----------



## Dietmar (Jan 27, 2013)

First of all, why do you still call the rehabber if it is clear that the only thing that they will really do is only kill your bird?... It's not like they are evil, it's just that is what they always did with birds like yours in the past and enough people who collect street pigeons bear witness to this.

So..no wild life or whatever rehabbers, please...

If you have a choice, get a Ciprofloxacin(or variant) antibiotics as this is the one that effectively kills pastarella bacteria from cats and other predators.

In regards to feeding. I completely understand the dilemma with hand feeding. I personally can't do it either, so I use a syringe feeding instead.
It takes me 2 minutes to push 20 ml of wheat porridge or pea puree down my own pet pigeon's throat. He hasn't eaten very much by himself in 3 years, so he gets his syringe feeding 3 times a day. Never had any problems with this style of feeding.

I do it it in a similar way to this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfl-FilG2Gc

Before this type of feeding, I did the beak massage by circling the beak with my 3 fingers at the base. Watch for the swallowing reflex. If he shows it, than it's very good to feed him by syringe. Put the tip of the syringe to the back of his throat. The longest tip is better, since it should go into the throat not the mouth. Be very carefull and feed small portions at first, he needs to get used to it. Substance should be with liquid but solid.

Sugar and Salt are harmfull to pigeons. No need to add those to water.
He needs just a clean water with no additions.
Glucose injections on the other hand are good for a critical situations.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dietmar, Jodi will not kill the bird, She is a rehabber and would help the bird as I understand.


----------



## Dietmar (Jan 27, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Dietmar, Jodi will not kill the bird, She is a rehabber and would help the bird as I understand.


I didn't mean the forum member like Jodi, I am saying that typical rehab facilities that work with wild life are dangerous and can just kill the bird. Personally, I don't think that a trusted forum member can be a problem.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Dietmar said:


> First of all, why do you still call the rehabber if it is clear that the only thing that they will really do is only kill your bird?... It's not like they are evil, it's just that is what they always did with birds like yours in the past and enough people who collect street pigeons bear witness to this.
> 
> *So..no wild life or whatever rehabbers, please...*
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying about rehabbers.........BUT, not ALL will euthanize. I recommended Jodi because I know Jodi, been to her house and adopted Walter from her. 99% of the rehabbers 'in my area' will not take pigeons.
*I would never suggest crop feeding to an inexperienced person*. I've seen too many cases where a bird was doing good being hand fed peas, etc., then they try feeding with a syringe and end up aspirating the bird. Unless you know how to directly put the tube into the crop. Squirting food into the back of the throat with a syringe is not safe.
Salt and Sugar in the water is a hydrating solution. Its just a 'pinch' of salt and sugar, and is not harmful unless you use too much.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Only reason I'm recommending a rehabber is because they will have everything he needs
And can wrap that wing so hopefully he has a chance at freedom 
The fracture doesn't sound to severe, so with immobilization he may heal up 100%
Of course you need to ask questions to make sure the rehabber does pigeons
Said to tell the rehabber that your willing to take the piji back and find him a home if he doesn't heal up enough for release 
Was thinking about this a lot last night
Do you have any friends that are maybe half way between you and Worcester? 
Mbe we can do a underground piji run
I'm willing to go as far as Worcester if needed


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello everyone. The pigeon is in the same condition as before. It's still alert and active.

Good news first: the pigeon started eating on its own. Not a lot of food, but definitely more than before. About a teaspoon and a half of corn, barley and green peas since this morning. 

Now for bad news. I went to the hardware/feed store in town to look for farm animal medicine but they did not sell any antibiotics. Then I looked for a store that might carry aquarium supplies, thinking maybe I could get a fish antibiotic that would work? I know many fish antibiotics are similar to human ones. But I wasn't able to find anything local. 

I feel pretty guilty. What unlucky timing for this poor bird... I wish the pigeon hadn't gotten hurt on Friday night of all times. There's not much I can do until tomorrow. :\

If it makes it through tonight, I will have it seen by a vet. I think that gives it the best chance of recovery.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Another quick update, it seems like the pigeon's appetite has picked up in the last couple of hours. It ate at least a tablespoon's worth of food and I've just given it more. It seems to like the corn best, but it ate at least some of everything I gave it.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If it has a variety of seeds he will eat what he likes as you said, he likes corn.
Glad to hear he's eating. It means that he is feeling better. Also a sign of a pigeon feeling better is when you see him cleaning his feathers.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad to hear he's starting to eat on his own


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey everyone. The pigeon is about the same as last night, still eating and drinking. I called the vets in the area and made arrangements to drop off the pigeon later today at the one that sounded better. So I guess we'll see how the vet exam goes. 

I hope this is the right thing to do. The pigeon clearly needs medical help, but I don't want the pigeon euthanized only for a broken wing. That's just sad.  

I'm telling them NOT to euth without calling me first because I might take it as a pet and pay for treatment. But honestly I don't think I can take that extra responsibility. My financial situation is pretty bad. I don't even know if I can afford the vet treatment, never mind extra pet supplies. Also I have a cat already. That seems like a bad environment. 

Please send the pigeon good wishes. Hopefully its wing won't be injured too badly and it will be rehabbable! That would be the best outcome. Think positive.


----------



## Flauros (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm pleased to report this story has a happy ending! All my stress earlier was for nothing. The pigeon's going to be fine.

It turns out the problem was a fractured radius, not too serious. The vet was really nice and let me see the pigeon's radiographs. She said with plenty of rest the wing would heal in about a month. And aside from that, the pigeon's in good health. So they had their avian rehabber come pick up the pigeon. The rehabber will have the pigeon for four weeks, then it will be x-rayed again to check if the fracture has healed. I left my name and phone number with him, so I hope to get a call back when the pigeon is released. 

Thanks to everyone for your advice! You helped save a pigeon.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yay!!!! Rehabbers to the rescue! Please let us know when you hear any updates


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is great to hear, And Thank you so much for caring


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's great news. You should ask for the rehabber's phone number so you can keep tabs on your pal !

Good job !


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

where did u find him. location? city?


----------

